#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Any Innovative Product Design Ideas?

## Moana

Hello Everyone!

Every individual will have that creative mind that has always been left untold. Every one of us will have that mind filled up with heaps of interesting things that will make us dream about our future. The biggest mistake we make is not bringing up these ideas! 

I'm about to design my own watch with new features that doesn't exists in the market.

Does anyone of you have any innovative ideas that I could use to improvise my watch's design?

----------

